#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  1 bedroom Beachfront

## CMP

Looking to rent something on the beach for the month of December.  Price range is around 15-30k baht - 

thanks

colin

----------

